# Save me against that



## ander (Jan 26, 2010)

watch this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qrv31qwhHo
Should I laugh or cry?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 26, 2010)

They say ignorance is bliss!!!!!

She is actually a natural blond.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 26, 2010)

Perhaps Vodka blond.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe she should buy a smaller car?

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe she should buy a bike.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Mar 26, 2010)

should be a nice favour for the car to be stolen at last


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 26, 2010)

> Maybe she should buy a smaller car?





> Maybe she should buy a bike.


Im thinking roller skates,I was gonna say a wheelchair,but then I came to my senses.
I'll bet she used a half tank of gas,and shes lucky the old guy didn't take off.
Johnny


----------



## erogers36 (Mar 26, 2010)

My question is, how long did that go on before that guy got out his video camera..and why did'nt her parents pay attention to the condom commercials...some people just should'nt breed.


----------

